# help....my wr100 weathr radio is not showing weather advisories



## mldollins (Jun 21, 2008)

Its supposed to use the SAME technology. I have inputed
My county as well as an adjoining one. We have weather 
advisory ....winter.....yet, the liitle light does not come on.

Any help is appreciated


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Is it plugged into the wall or batteries? If wall, and there's been lightening it may have had an electrical surge the zapped it. If batteries, turn off and take the batteries out - if they are good put back in, and try it. Also, if plugged in, you may want to unplug and re-plug in.

If none of that works, and someone smarter doesn't drop by. - go to noaa.gov and put in your area, and pick the storm watch/warning maps, or use interent to go to a nearby tv station's weather page.


----------



## mldollins (Jun 21, 2008)

This thing fires up and works great. I have inputted our county and there is a winter weather advisory for our area and has been since last night. The light however that supposed to let you know if theres an advisory does not come on. I would even try other codes if I knew of someone else having warnings and what not....


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

almost sounds as if the light is burned out


----------



## mldollins (Jun 21, 2008)

I am wondering if I am too far from the transmission. I do pick up the voice transmission, I do not pick up the alerts. I think the alerts are sent from a different area....

oh well, I will keep working with it....thanks for your input...


----------



## cowboy joe (Sep 14, 2003)

A bunch of NOAA weather stations switched frequencies recently. You can check here to see if the frequency in your area changed:

http://www.nws.noaa.gov/nwr/listcov.htm


----------



## Manny (Dec 26, 2003)

mldollins said:


> Its supposed to use the SAME technology. I have inputed
> My county as well as an adjoining one. We have weather
> advisory ....winter.....yet, the liitle light does not come on.
> 
> Any help is appreciated


This seems to be a common complaint with Midland WR-100. I had one that wouldn't even respond to the weekly test. I believe it is caused either by weak signal reception or a misalignment of the FM detector circuit inside the receiver. I opened up the receiver and there is a small tunable transformer near one corner of the circuit board close to the filter circuit board. I tried adjusting the transformer and found that it wasn't tuned to the maximum amount of audio reception. I tuned it for maximum, it doesn't take a big adjustment (very sensitive), and so far it is getting the weekly tests ok. You might try what I did, it can't hurt 'cause the radio is no good without S.A.M.E alerts. Just to be safe here in "Tornado Alley", I purchased another radio, it's the "First Alert" WX-150, it has pretty good reviews and is under $35 at Amazon.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I have nothing useful to add, but I thought this thread was titled "My 100 year old weather radio" and I'm was thinking "did they have weather radios 100 years ago?"


----------



## mldollins (Jun 21, 2008)

When is the weekly test


----------



## DavisHillFarm (Sep 12, 2008)

For most areas the weekly Weather Radio test is on Wednesday between 11am - 12 noon your local time. Go online to NWS for your local area (their homepage) and see if they list the test info for your area. If not listed, send them an email, and I'm sure you'll receive a reply with the info needed. 

Also, you may need an external antenna for your wx (weather) radio. You might be far enough away, from the transmitter site, that the tones do not set off your wx radio. Good luck. If you know a Ham Radio operator in your area, ask them, I know they will be able to help you.


----------



## DavisHillFarm (Sep 12, 2008)

Check out this website:

http://www.weather.gov/nwr/nwrtest.htm

Edit: Also go here click on you State, then click on your County to see how well your county is cover by the NWS transmitter.
http://www.weather.gov/nwr/indexnw.htm


----------



## Loquisimo (Nov 14, 2009)

I have one of those things, bought it because it was cheap. It won't pick up ANYTHING unless the antenna is touching something external that's metal. I have a small brass Buddha on the same table, and I just move the radio so that the external antenna is touching that, and it works. Go figure. I may try using aluminum foil. Fortunately I live in California where we rarely have tornadoes.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

i don't recall what moddle midland i have , mine was a radio shack , but it has an external antena option , you may need that if you are far away form a signal , if the audio portion isn't loud and clear then look into the external antenna 

there are some very nice scanner ground plain antannas for about 25 dollars that can be mounted in the attic and really draw in a signal for scanners and weather radios 
AES amature electronic supply on the web at AESHAM.COM has antenna options also unlike many places thier sales reps are generaly very knowlegable and helpfull most are hams , some are advanced or extra class hams and not just the highschool kid who has no idea what your talking about but is happy to read you the box.


----------

